# Montepulciano d'Abruzzo - anyone try it?



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2009)

My local wine shop has some 20L juice buckets in for $59.00 Canadian, imported from Abruzzi, Italy. I've never tried it, and wonder if anyone here has experience with this grape variety?

BTW, the complete list of red juices available is here.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2009)

Never tried that but the Grenache is awesome! My friend made some last year and I went over his house 2 months ago and sampled it and wow, I gots to make me some of DAT!


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2009)

That's cool to hear Wade because at $39 a bucket, the Grenache is definitely priced right! 

I bought their Pinot Noir tonight in the meantime on my way home from work, and already have it warming up and absorbing oxygen in the primary before I yeast it up tomorrow morning. Their Pinot Noir is excellent from year to year, and this is my second batch started of it since last fall. The cab they sell is always hit-or-miss for some reason, with this year being a miss unfortunately. 

This is the first year I tried the Barbera, and it's fruit heaven and my wife loves it. It wont age, but even perfectly dry it's like candy. It's currently oaking, and I'll bottle in 6 months and drink before 2 years. Their Shiraz and Lambrusco are also very good, and those are bulk aging now.

I really like trying these different grape varieties. Some of them are as different from each other as elderberry is from chokecherry. Plus they're half the price of a kit and a lot easier. No messing with added water and stuff.


----------



## MUMBA (Mar 11, 2009)

I ve 30 gal in a barrel rite now been there 5 months now ill let you no wen i taste it this weekend


----------



## MUMBA (Mar 20, 2009)

If you still want to no i tried my montepulciano the other day wile it is still young 6 months it is very tasty it still has a little fizz but that will go away soon


----------

